# Hi Folks



## Coler (Feb 19, 2007)

Hi Folks,

I've been keeping a mixed batch of Africans, mostly malawi & mostly mbuna. Recently planted the tank a bit so it looks a bit ods, as in not much of a biotope.

Here are some pics : http://www.cichlid-forum.com/phpBB/view ... 43#1166443

Very nice forum you have here


----------



## Dewdrop (Nov 20, 2007)

WOW that's the most green I've ever seen in a mostly mbuna tank. Let us know how long it stays that way. I tried some plants in mine but the fish either ate them or uprooted them so many times they were in pieces and I finally gave up. Good luck with yours. It looks great though :thumb:


----------



## cichlidaholic (Dec 7, 2005)

I think it looks great!

Fogelhund has some tanks that are planted pretty heavily. He has really good success with his.

If I could keep plants alive, I'd try it myself!

Kim


----------



## Coler (Feb 19, 2007)

Thanks guys 



Dewdrop said:


> WOW that's the most green I've ever seen in a mostly mbuna tank. Let us know how long it stays that way. I tried some plants in mine but the fish either ate them or uprooted them so many times they were in pieces and I finally gave up. Good luck with yours. It looks great though :thumb:


I think the trick is to choose bitter plants (I understand Java Fern actually is mildly toxic). Also, plants which don't require substrate root systems would be more likely to succed.


----------



## Fogelhund (Dec 3, 2002)

Coler said:


> Thanks guys
> 
> I think the trick is to choose bitter plants (I understand Java Fern actually is mildly toxic). Also, plants which don't require substrate root systems would be more likely to succed.


If you have enough plants, you don't really need to go by these rules of thumb, but it does require MANY plants. If you plant one or two Cryptocorne, they are likely to get eaten. Plant a dozen, no issues. Here are some of my tanks, and I've had success with pretty much any type of african. Plants I've had success with include Vallisneria, Dwarf Swords, Brazilian Swords, Cryptocornes, Aponogetons, Anubias, Java Ferns, Hornwort, Hygro.


----------



## cholile (Oct 28, 2007)

Found this via another thread. That's awesome. I'd tried a few plants and none worked. I'm kind of afraid of spending the $$$ to get 101 plants given all my failures with plants, but I would love to have a tank full of plants with my cichlids.


----------



## Dj823cichild (Mar 30, 2009)

Fogelhund said:


> Coler said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks guys
> ...


Simply Stunning!


----------

